# Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte



## archie01 (11. Dez. 2010)

Hallo
Deine Aussagen sind schlicht und ergreifend falsch , sie könnten aus den Büchern von NaBu + co stammen - diese argumentieren auch weitestgehen unsachlich... Denn bei denen hört der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche auf.
Auch wenn es aus grauer Vorzeit Nachweise eines Kormoravorkommens an der Küste gibt , das habe ich nicht beestrittten ist er aber im Rest Deutschlands ein Invasor - genau wie die von mir gemachten Beispielarten - nur das er mehr andere Arten bedroht als jegliche andere Spezies.
In vielen Gebieten ist die __ Äsche durch den Kormoran bereits ausgerottet , fast überall aber in ihrem Bestand bedroht - und das trotz immer wieder verzweifelter Besatzmaßnahme der Angelvereine.An vielen Gebirgsflüssen hat dieser Invasor das Leben fast zum Stillstand gebracht  -  es hält sichhalt kein Fischbestand , wenn in kleinen Flüssen plötzlich hunderte von Kormoranen das Wasser belagern...
Aber auch in unserer Region (NRW) hat der Kormoran in zahlreichen Gewässern für unterdurchschnittlichen Fischbestand gesorgt - und nochmal für die , die es nicht begreifen wollen - er war hier niemals heimisch!
Das läßt sich aus leicht zu findenden Quellen in ein paar Minuten ergooglen - das mache ich nicht für dich...
Für mich gilt logischerweise . jeder Kormoran an unseren Gewässern ist einer zuviel.

Gruß
Archie

_Edit by Blumenelse: Archie bezieht sich auf diesen Beitrag hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/12_


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

[OT]Naja lieber Archie,

sehr fundiert sind deine Aussagen aber auch nicht,eher dezent ideologisch eingefärbt.
Man sollte auch mal über den Tellerand schauen. Sollte bei einer Untertasse auch nciht wirklich schwer sein. 

Und NEIN ich bin weder beim Bund noch sonstwo.[/OT]


----------



## archie01 (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Eugen 
Sehr geistreicher Kommentar , les dich bitte erst einmal in die Materie ein , bevor du so etwas von dir gibst...
Z.B. hier
Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel , man könnte hunderte bringen.
 Sehr interessant ist es , das der Nabu in seiner eigenen Zuchtanlage die Fische aus Tschechien importiert , wo der Kormoran Tag und Nacht bejagt wird....... 


Gruß
Archie


----------



## canis (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo



archie01 schrieb:


> Denn bei denen hört der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche auf.


Genau um dieses immer wiederkehrende, populistische Argument zu entkärften, habe ich ja im vorigen Posting eingangs erwähnt, welches mein persönlicher Hintergrund ist: ich bin seit Kindesbeinen begeisterter Angler und schon von daher hört mein Blick nicht an der Wasseroberfläche auf, sondern schärft sich dort erst richtig 

Ich bin der erste, der für mehr naturnahe Gewässer und intakte, grosse Fischbestände kämpft. Nur bin ich entgegen der Mehrzahl meiner Angelkollegen halt nicht davon überzeugt, dass der Einfluss der Vögel so gross ist, wie immer wieder behauptet (selten jedoch belegt) wird. 




archie01 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es aus grauer Vorzeit Nachweise eines Kormoravorkommens an der Küste gibt , das habe ich nicht beestrittten ist er aber im Rest Deutschlands ein Invasor - genau wie die von mir gemachten Beispielarten - nur das er mehr andere Arten bedroht als jegliche andere Spezies.
> [...]
> - und nochmal für die , die es nicht begreifen wollen - er war hier niemals heimisch!
> Das läßt sich aus leicht zu findenden Quellen in ein paar Minuten ergooglen - das mache ich nicht für dich...


Selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen... Gib mir bitte irgendeinen zitierfähigen Beleg dafür an, dass der Kormoran nicht im Binnenland heimisch war. Weil genau dies die stumpfsinnige Propaganda der Fischereiverbände ist, die sich aber nicht durch die Literatur belegen lässt. Und ich bitte dich explizit darum: bitte nimm mir die Mühe der Google-Suche ab, ich finde da schlicht keinen haltbaren Beleg für deine Aussage!

Fakt ist, dass es unzählige Belege für Kormoranbruten im europäischen Binnenland bis in die Anfänge des 20. Jahrhunderts gibt. Quelle dafür ist u.a. das wissenschaftliche Standartwerk "Handbuch der Vögel Mitteleuropas", Band 1, von Kurt M. Bauer und Urs N. Glutz von Blotzheim. Dort werden eben u.a. die Kormoranbruten im 19. Jahrhundert in Österreich und Brandenburg (beides sind keine Küstengebiete) belegt. 

Conrad Gesner hat zudem bereits ins seinem Vogelbuch von 1555 (!) von Kormoranen in der Schweiz berichtet. Auch dies ist ein Beleg, dass der Kormoran seit jeher im Binnenland vorkam. 

Damit wird auch gleich das teilweise von Anglern vorgebrachte Argument, der Kormoran sei aus China oder Japan eingeführt worden, wiederlegt. Denn diese Einführung hat - sofern sie überhaupt stattgefunden hat - nach allen Quellen erst stattgefunden, nachdem Gesner bereits vom Kormoran berichtet hat. Das auf den ersten Blick etwas hanebüchene Argument des Importes aus China kommt vom lateinischen Namen, den der Kormoran trägt: _Phalacrocorax carbo sinensis_ (_sinensis_ heisst soviel wie chinesisch). Diese Theorie lässt sich aber auch noch durch zwei andere Untersuchungen wiederlegen: Erstens ist die genetische Variabilität unseres Binnenkormorans gleich hoch wie die der anderen Unterarten, was einen Import mit anschliessender Aussetzung faktisch ausschliesst. Denn dabei hätte es zwingend zu einem genetischen Flaschenhalseffekt (_genetic bottleneck_) kommen müssen, welcher jedoch fehlt. Zudem kann anhand der Schnabelform ebenfalls wiederlegt werden, dass es sich bei unserem Binnenkormoran um diejenige Form aus Ostasien handelt (Quelle: siehe hier. 

Dass der Kormoran zeitweilig nicht mehr im Binnenland gebrütet hat, hat nur einen einzigen Grund: er wurde während langer Zeit mit allen Mitteln verfolgt und ausgemerzt! 

Und gewisse Menschen scheinen diese Zeiten noch immer nicht überwunden zu haben...

Wenn du an deinem Behauptungen festhalten willst, gib dafür bitte wissenschaftlich saubere und zitierfähige Belege an. Sonst wirds nur peinlich.

LG
David


----------



## Eugen (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Um weiter geistreich zu bleiben:
Wer "indirekt" auffordert eine Tierart auszurotten,um dadurch eventuell eine andere zu schützen,der ist eher weniger reich an Geist.

Btw. eingelesen habe mich in diese Thema schon lang  
Du bist nämlich nicht der erste mit solch leicht verworrenen Ansichten.


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Also ich habe mir jetzt den Link von Archie durchgelesen und habe aber keinen Beweis dafür gefunden, wo und warum der Kormoran früher nicht heimisch war. Da geht es doch lediglich darum, dass die Teichwirtschaft, insbesondere die Karpfenteichwirtschaft, unter diesem Vogel zu leiden hat. Was Karpfenteichwirtschaft allerdings mit Naturschutz zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. 

Was mir wesentlich einleuchtender ist, ist das Aussterben von Fischbeständen in Flüssen, weil diese Flüsse durch Baumaßnahmen wie Begradigung, Staustufen, Wasserkraftwerken etc. so verunstaltet sind, das diese Fische ihre natürlichen Laichgewässer nicht mehr erreichen können. Und da können die lieben Angler noch so viele Besatzfische reinwerfen, ohne Kinderstube keine Kinder.

(Ich muss aber gestehen, dass mir für Angler ein wenig das Verständnis fehlt, wenn ich auf der einen Seite das Gejammer höre, die Heringsbestände sind massiv bedroht, aber andererseits man an den Flußufern vor Anglern nicht treten kann, wenn diese Fische auf dem Weg zum Laichen sind. Über das, was in der heutigen Berufsfischerei im Argen liegt, wollen wir hier mal gar nicht sprechen. Wenn man die Zahlen liest, was an sog. Beifang über den Jordan geht, um einen Bruchteil des Gewichts an verwertbarem Fisch zu "ernten" kann man eigentlich sich eigentlich nur an den Kopf fassen. Die Kormorane fressen die Fische wenigstens auf - wir Menschen machen Abfall daraus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> (Ich muss aber gestehen, dass mir für Angler ein wenig das Verständnis fehlt, wenn ich auf der einen Seite das Gejammer höre, die Heringsbestände sind massiv bedroht, aber andererseits man an den Flußufern vor Anglern nicht treten kann, wenn diese Fische auf dem Weg zum Laichen sind. Über das, was in der heutigen Berufsfischerei im Argen liegt, wollen wir hier mal gar nicht sprechen. Wenn man die Zahlen liest, was an sog. Beifang über den Jordan geht, um einen Bruchteil des Gewichts an verwertbarem Fisch zu "ernten" kann man eigentlich sich eigentlich nur an den Kopf fassen. Die Kormorane fressen die Fische wenigstens auf - wir Menschen machen Abfall daraus.




Hi,

die ersten "Naturschützer" waren in den frühen 50ern die Angler (für Unwissende sind alle Angler so welche,, die sich Samstags/Sonntags an den nächsten Forellenpuff begeben und dort schnell möglichst viel Fisch zu "ernten" - oder  sogenannte Specimenhunter über die berichtet wird wenn sie z.B mal wieder einen Monsterkarpfen über Wochen angeködert und gefangen haben, also nur der Bruchteil über den gelegentlich die Boulevardpresse berichtet das sind aber nur sehr sehr kleine Randgruppen.) Sie erkannten als erstes was die Industialisierung an den Gewässern ausübte und fingen an gegen die Verschmutzung und dem folgenden Verschwinden von Fischnährtieren und folglich auch der Fische zu kämpfen. Sie waren die ersten die für den Gewässerrückbau kämpften und später als die Gewässer wieder sauberer wurden waren sich um die Wiedereinbürgerung von verschundenen Fischarten kümmerten und auch heute noch für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand (der Besatz von "natürlichen" Fließgewässern obliegt schon lange nicht mehr den Anliegen der Angelvereine, was rein kommen muß wird heute gesetzlich mengen-  und gewässertypisch vorgeschrieben und der Besatzplan muß erst noch abgesegnet werden in den Gewässern sorgen müßen alles auf eigene Kosten (was meint ihr wer dafür sorgt das im Rhein wieder Lachse anzutreffen sind und auch wieder ablaichen können z.B in der Sieg - oder die Wiedereinbürgerung/Vermehrungsversuche von Acipenser sturio vorantreiben die anderen Naturschutzverbände sind erst sehr viel später dazugestoßen) . Angler säubern jedes Jahr mehrfach die Ufer ihrer Pachtgewässer von Müllablagerungen (hauptsächlich Müll aus der Landwirtschaft wie Düngesäcke, Siloplanen, illegal entsorgte Reifen von Silageanlagen, Hinterlassenschaften von Radler/Kanutengruppen die gerne ihre Picknickreste hinterlassen), sorgen . Und wenn sie dann erfolgreich sind und sich Eisvögel ect. an einem erfolgreich aufgebautem Gewässer mit natürlicher Fischvermehrung ansiedeln, springen irgendwelche selbsternannten Vogelschützer ins gemachte Nest und sorgen schon dafür das sie von den Gewässern verbannt werden. Allerdings sauber machen sollen sie gefälligst weiterhin, die selbsternannten Vogelschützer haben,  wenn die zur Hauptbrutzeit dann mit King und Kegel durch die Brutreviere trampeln um die Vögel zu beobachten, dafür eh keine Zeit

Kormoran und Fische auffressen wärend der Rest beim Fang als Abfall endet 
Was meinst Du woher der Hauptbestandteil vom Teichfutter stammt, mit dem sehr viele Naturliebhaber, die Angler als Tierquäler bezeichnen, ihre Goldfische, Koi, ect  liebevoll mäßten. Eben aus den  Fischen die als Beifang der Industrieschiffe anfallen meißtens aber sogar extra dafür abgefischt (egal ob da bedrohte, fast ausgestorbene oder noch ungefährdete Arten drunter sind) werden und meißt noch lebendig in die Schredderanlage an Bord wandern:beten

Gibt ja auch Vegetarier die hartnäckig behaupten "Wenn alle Vegetarier wären muß kein Tier sterben oder leiden". Vergessen dann aber gerne die Millionen toter Tiere (__ Würmer, Insekten und deren Larven, Kleinstlebewesen) die bei Bewirtschaftung des Ackers woher ihr Gemüse kommt, zu Tode kommen - von den ganzen vertrieben Tieren zu schweigen, die ursprünglich in dem Wäldern lebten wo heute sämtliche europäischen Agralandschaften sind - Landwirtschaft ist und bleibt weiterhin der Umweltverschmutzer/Artenvernichter Nr. 1 

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Frank,

es gibt immer solche und solche. Sicherlich gibt es bei den Anglern auch Heger und Pfleger (genauso wie bei den Jägern) - aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Masse nicht dazu gehört.

Mir ging es in erster Linie darum, auf das paradoxe Handeln hinzuweisen. Fische vor dem Laichen fangen zu wollen ist für mich das "Sägen an dem Ast, auf dem ich sitze".

Den Irrsinn, den die Berufsfischerei weltweit betreibt, brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren.

Im Übrigen hat hier niemand im gleichen Atemzug sich selbst als Naturschützer bezeichnet und die Angler gleichzeitig als Tierquäler.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hi Else,

Im Süßwasser haben fast alle Fische Schonzeiten in denen sie nicht gefangen werden dürfen (in den Laichzeiten), ebenso haben fast alle angelrelevanten Fische Mindestmaße

Im Meer siehts zum Teil noch anders aus. Da streuben sich aber nicht die ganz normalen Angler gegen sondern eher oben schon genannte Specimenhunter (die z.B superschwere Laichdorsche fangen wollen damit sie in irgendeiner Zeitung auftauchen) und hauptsächlich die Nebenerwerbs-Fischereiwirtschaft und blockieren geforderte Fangverbote kurz vor, in, kurz nach der Laichzeit - der Fischereiwirtschaft gehen ja schon die jetzigen Mindestmaße für __ Dorsche, Plattfische ect. gegen den Strich. 
In Norwegen z.B gibt es für Angler mittlerweilenur noch bestimmte Fischmengen die sie mit nehmen dürfen. Vor Jahren gab es "Angler" die mit Kühlhängern anreisten, sich den Hänger vollmachten und den Fisch dann wieder daheim verkauften - was für Angler verboten ist. Gefangene Fische dürfen nur im Eigenbedarf verwertet werden. Willst Du sagen das alles Angler so sind - das sind kleine Randgruppen wie es sie überall gibt, nur ein Bruchteil der über 3 Millionen Angler in Deutschland

Letzteres hat hier echt keiner keiner behauptet - tun aber fast alle die von der Arbeit von 90% aller Anglern/Jägern keine rechte Ahnung haben 

- weil sie nur die Randgruppen der Angler kennen. Denn über die ganz normalen 75% davon, die alle paar Wochen mal angeln gehend und meißt ohne Fang heimkehrenden, die 15% Angler, die sich um die Gewässer und den Fischbesatz darin kümmern, wie bei den Jägern auch, eigentlich nie berichtet. 
Wer berichtet den über was was nicht irgendwie aus dem Rahmen fällt. Was wird wohl interessanter für Leute sein. Angler die sich u.a ums Gewässer/den Fischbestand kümmern und im Jahr vieleicht 3-4x angeln gehen und höchstens 2-3 kg Fisch erbeuten , oder Angler die laufend von Gewässer zu Gewässer ziehen, kapitale Karpfen, Welse, __ Hechte fangen, diese wiegen und anschließend wieder reinwerfen um sie später vieleicht noch schwerer wieder zu fangen. Bei Jägern wird ja auch nur über die berichtet die 16ender, Bären, Wölfe oder sonstige kapitalen Brocken in allen Teilen der Welt erlegen. 
Das was die anderen 90% der Angler/Jäger erledigen ist ja zu langweilig weil es kaum etwas zu sehen gibt

 - es glaubt ja auch noch heute fast jeder das Piranhas furchterregende Fische sind die alles in Bruchteilen von Sekunden skelletieren was zu ihnen ins Wasser kommt. Wenn interessieren den schon jahrelange Haltungsberichte von Aquarianern, wenn reißerich aufgemachte Horrorgeschichten von "Möchtegernforschern" viel interesannter zu lesen sind.

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Tja, dann hat die kleine Randgruppe aber die viel stärkere Lobby. Man braucht nur bei Google Angeln einzugeben und schaue sich mal die Fundstellen ein. Da sucht man aber lange nach Anglern, die sich über den Schutz bestimmter Arten austauschen. Da findet man keine Angler, die sich um die Renaturierung der Gewässer kümmern. Satt dessen ist eher die Rede vom Adrenalinkick beim Drill und es werden Fangfotos und Fangberichte gezeigt. Getreu dem Motto größer weiter schneller. 
Mal Hand aufs Herz, wenn das wirklich nur eine Randerscheinung ist. Warum nehmen dann in Angelforen und Blogs etc. die nach Deiner Aussage große Mehrheit nicht öfter dazu Stellung ? 
Auf mich machen diese Seiten und das was ich an den Flüssen und bei youtube usw so sehe ganz andere Eindrücke. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Frank,

kann dir nur zustimmen als Angler und Koi Liebhaber.
Die meisten wissen gar nicht was es bedeutet sich im Verein zu angarschieren, oder für dass Wohlergehen der Tiere was zu tun, die können nur ein Bierglas hoch halten. Ich bin selber 
über 20 J. im Angelverein gewesen. Gewässer und Ufereinigung sowie Anpflanzungen im und außerhalb des Wassers waren immer die vorrangigsten Vereinsaufgaben. Dazu kamen dann noch die Verschiedensten Schutzmassnahmen um seltene Vogel zum bleiben und zum brüten zu bewegen. Dazu wurden Schongebiete ausgerufen die man vom Ufer und vom Wasser aus nicht betreten oder beangeln darf. Hatte dass der verein geschafft, dann kamen die sogenanten Grünen und wollten dass Gewässer zum beangeln sperren, damit die Tiere nicht gestört werden. Ohne Angler und deren Vereinen wären Kiesgruben tote Wasserlöcher, da die sogenanten Grünen die Leute und dass Geld nicht dafür zusammen bekommen hatten um da was draus zu machen.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Na gut das das endlich mal bekannt wird ! 
Wir sind ja inzwischen hoffnungslos off Topic, aber wenn der Thread dazu dient, das sich die Angler endlich mal von Ihrer richtigen Seite präsentieren, dann hat der Thread ja schon was geholfen. 
Nur am Rande, gegen Angler hab ich absolut nix und will auch niemanden hier angreifen, nur die Selbstdarstellung im Internet ist offensichtlich total falsch und das iritiert eben. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



koi.sl2006 schrieb:


> ...die können nur ein Bierglas hoch halten....




Hallo Stefan,

nicht persönlich werden, gell. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## canis (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo zusammen


@Frank: 

Ich würde dir ja gerne bedingungslos zustimmen, aber leider ist es eine Tatsache, dass ein guter Teil der Angler einfach nur Fische fangen will, der Rest ihnen egal. Die einen tun dies, um die Gefriertruhe zu füllen, die anderen um ihre Kollegen mit Monsterfängen zu beeindrucken oder einfach als Sport. Denen spielt es oft keine Rolle, ob die Fänge nun in einem natürlichen Gewässer gemacht wurden oder ob es sich um ausgesetzte Zuchtfische handelt. Natürlich, ich angle auch in erster Linie um Fische zu fangen, aber man darf eben auch das ganze drum herum nicht vergessen. 

Ich wage es nicht, zu beziffern wie gross der Anteil solcher Angler ist, die sich einzig für ihre Fänge interessieren, nicht aber für die sie umgebende Umwelt. Ob es nun 30%, 50% oder 70% sind, weiss ich nicht und wohl auch niemand anderes. Fakt ist aber, dass es sich leider definitiv nicht um eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit handelt. 


@Archie:

Warum meldest du dich nicht mehr? Hast du etwa doch keine seriösen Belege für all deine Behauptungen gefunden???

Dein Schweigen lässt dies sehr stark vermuten...

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hi Wuzzel,

schon mal genauer auf die Namen von Autoren von so Angel-Berichten geschaut. egal ob im Internet oder sämtlichen Angelzeitschriften. Da tauchen fast immer die gleichen Namen auf wenn über den Fang und Drill von Riesenkarpfen, Meterhechten, übergroßen Glasaugen oder kapitale Friedfische berichtet wird. Sind in Deutschland sicher keine 100 Angler die nicht anderes machen als laufend so Berichte verfassen und deswegen mit den Ruten zum Gewässer- Fischbesatztest durchs ganze Land ziehen).

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Frank, 
das werden dann auch die selben 100 sein, die Ihre Angelvereine mit Angelteichen wo schön sauber bis an das Ufer gemäht wird, damit man an die liebevoll als Forellenpu** titulierten Becken auch sauberen Fußes herankommt um zu angeln so viel man eben kann, präsentieren  ? 
Oder sind die in den Vereinen organisiert, die damit werben, das keine Arbeitsstunden geleistet werden müssen ? Oder da wo alljährlich neu besetzt wird, damit zur Saison viel gefangen werden kann mit Besatzdichten, die Amphibien keine Chance lassen. 
Frank, die große Mehrzahl der umweltfreundlichen Angler, die verantwortungsvoll in naturnahen Gewässern fischt ist im Internet jedenfalls total unterrepräsentiert. 
Wenn man in die Teichforen schaut, so findet man vom Miniteich über Pflanzenteiche, Schwimmteiche Koiteiche usw... das ganze Spektrum, von naturnah bis künstlich anmutende Hälterungsbecken. Das volle Spektrum eben. Warum scheint bei der Präsentation der Angler die breite Masse so kurz zu kommen ?  Das verstehe ich nicht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hi Wuzzel,

ich kann dir sagen warum so was zu kurz kommt. Und zwar von der Aussage eines Redakteurs unserer Tageszeitung her, bei der wir und die Nachbarvereine mal um ne Berichtserstattung über die Tätigkeiten die Angler neben dem Fischfang nachfragten. Wurde dankend abgelehnt mit der Begründung: "Fragt mal nach wenn ihr ein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstaltet, da kann man eventuell drüber berichten. Leser interessieren beim Angeln nur gefangene Fische. Den Rest interessiert  keine Sau" 

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Frank, das ist in der Tat nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Zeitungen nur spektakuläres berichten, weils die Leser sonst nicht interessiert. 
Ich sprach aber von der Selbstdarstellung der Angler und Vereine, berichten die aus selben Grund wie die Tageszeitungen, würde das heissen, das die Vereine neue Mitglieder nicht mit Natur und Umweltschutz hinterm Ofen hervor gelockt werden. Das führt jetzt Deine Argumentation irgendwie ad absurdum. Aber es brauch hier auch keiner irgendwelche Rechtfertigungsversuche für sein Hobby oder seine Vorlieben zu bringen. Nicht alles was wir tun ist eben im Sinne der Natur und der Umweltschutzes - muss es ja auch nicht... deswegen sollt man aber nicht seine Lobby als die einzig wahren Umweltschützer hinstellen und z.B. die Ornithologen verdammen. Ich jedenfalls werd jetzt mein Bierglas füllen und damit wieder ein Stückchen mehr Regenwald retten 

Prost und Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Wer verdammt denn hier stattlich geprüfte Ornithologen. Die sind ja in Ordnung, da sie auch die biologische Zusammenhänge kennen.
Was so manche selbsternannten Vogelfreunde propagieren, wird ja von denen strikt abgelehnt (z.B die von immer mehr "Vogelfreunden" durchgeführten Ganzjahresfütterungen) - weil sie wissen was dabei letztendlich rauskommt
Das selbst naturschutzmäßig arbeitende Angelvereine auch mal ein Fische fangen wollen ist ja auch verständlich, schließlich hat das die Mitglieder eine Menge Geld und Zeit gekostet - Pacht an die Gemeinden, teilweise gewaltige Kosten für den vorgeschriebenen Fischbesatz, ect. Oder glaubst Du die Rinder, Schweine, Schafe Ziegen eines Hobby-Biobauern kommen alle in den Streichelzoo und bekommen dort ein Gnadenbrot - der will schließlich auch was davon haben da er viel in die langwirige Aufzucht investiert

MfG Frank


----------



## koi.sl2006 (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo Frank, 

bewundernswert dass du noch die Nerven hast auf dass alles so zu Antworten. Ich sag dazu nichts mehr, sonst wird mir wieder vorgeworfen ich würde Persönlich werden, die Wahrheit interessiert hier sowieso nicht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Jo Stefan,
da hast Du recht, wir sind eh hoffnungslos off Topic und von der Fütterung von Wildtieren, da halte ich in der Tat nix von. Natürlich interessiert die Wahrheit, aber da hat ja mein Avatar und ein köstliches Kaltgetränk aus Hopfen und Gerste nun gar nix mit zu tun. Solche Killerphrasen dienen jedenfalls nix und niemanden, sondern machen nur deutlich, das man offensichtlich am Ende seiner sachlichen Argumente ist. 
Lassen wir den Anglern Ihren Fischfang. Man muss auch gönnen können. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch, das die Themen Angeln und __ Reiher hier im Forum wohl nicht sachlich zu diskutieren sind, das zeigen ja etliche Threads. Vielleicht sollten wir einfach so fair sein einzugestehen, das es in dieser Sache mehrere Meinungen, aber wohl keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit gibt.


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

interessante unterhaltung
kormorane füttern im winter.........interessante these.
wenn man bedenkt,dass 1 kormoran am tag 500 gr fisch braucht.
170 kg im schnitt im jahr.der durchschnitt der bevölkerung ißt gerade mal 100 kg
und da meint jemand wirklich,dass eine kormoranpopulation von 100 tieren (beispiel essen) keinen schaden im besatz eines gewässers anrichten kann?
naja........................


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

sorry,es sind sogar 300 tiere am baldeneysee.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Essen hat lt. wikipedia 576.259 Einwohner. Das mit den hundert kilo Fischverzehr übernehme ich  ausnahmsweise mal ungeprüft von Dir (kommt mir aber recht viel vor). Dann kommen wir auf folgende Rechnung:
100 Kormorane in Essen verbrauchen 17000 kg Fisch während die Einwohner 57625900 kg Futtern, also rund 3389 mal so viel, wie die Kormorane. Können wir uns darauf einigen, das das dann im Verhältnis ein verschwindend geringer Anteil ist ? 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel

edit, bei 300 Tieren sieht die Rechnung etwas anders aus, aber nichts desto trotz bleibt das Verhältnis sehr unausgewogen, weil ja noch z.B. hinzukommt, das es Städte komplett ohne Kormorane gibt. hier hab ich jedenfalls noch keinen gesehen. 
Sollte die Stadt des Weltkulturerbes nicht etwas toleranter mit dem Vogel des Jahres umgehen ?


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Damit wir richtig rechnen, der Pro Kopf Verbrauch Fisch liegt in Deutschland bei 14,9 kilo (Lt. diverser gleichlautender Quellen im Internet Verbrauch 2003 Deutschland pro Kopf / Weltweit liegt der durchschnitt bei 16,1 kg)
Dann essen die Einwohner Essens immer noch 8586259 kilo und die 300 kormorane 51000 kg 
.
Buddler, es würde die Diskussion vereinfachen, wenn Du mit realen Zahlen rechnest, und nicht mit offensichtlich  willkürlich aus der Luft gegriffenen Daten.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

frag beim angelverein in essen nach.die werden dir die korrekte zahl der komorane am see nennen.
es ging auch nicht hierbei um die tonne,die die bevölkerung von essen im jahr vertilgt,sondern um den schaden,den die kormoranpopulationen im revier anrichten.so vie fisch wie da verputzt wird,kann gar nicht mehr nachbesetzt werden.
deine art der klug********rei ist mir genügend bekannt.deshalb werde ich auch nicht näher darauf eigehen.


----------



## Eugen (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Es dürfte ziemlich gleichgültig sein,wer wieviel Fisch (fr)ißt.
Sicher ist - für meine Begriffe -, daß die Menschheit der Natur, der Umwelt oder nenne es der Erde in den letzten 100 Jahren wesentlich mehr Schaden zugefügt hat,als es Tiere jemals schaffen könnten.
Fakt dürfte wohl auch sein,daß der Mensch schon mehr Tier- und Pflanzenarten ausgerottet hat wie der Kormoran. 
Fakt dürfte auch sein,daß der Mensch jedesmal "aggressiv" reagiert,wenn sich ein Tier "erdreistet" in "sein" Revier einzudringen.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,war/ist es doch wohl der Mensch,der permanent den Lebensraum von Tieren/Pflanzen aus "egoistischen" Gründen beschneidet/vernichtet.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Danke für die nette Titulierung, ich kann damit umgehen. Ich hatte die Zahlen lediglich zu Gunsten Deiner Argumentation nach unten korrigiert, Aber trotzdem bleibt es dabei, das was der Kormoran vernichtet, ist lächerlich im Vergleich zur Menge die der Mensch erntet.
Ich find es führt nicht viel weiter, wenn hier alle,die keine richtigen Argumente haben immer nur schreiben, das Sie nicht weiter drauf eingehen werden, so ein Posting kann man sich auch gleich sparen. Wenn die Bitte, mit richtigen nachprüfbaren Zahlen zu argumentieren, bereits zu viel verlangt ist, dann sollte man an der Diskussionskultur etwas arbeiten.

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## butzbacher (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Beifall Wuzzel, besser kann man nicht darauf reagieren.


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ich find es führt nicht viel weiter, wenn hier alle,die keine richtigen Argumente haben immer nur schreiben, das Sie nicht weiter drauf eingehen werden, so ein Posting kann man sich auch gleich sparen.


Daran wirst du dich gewöhnen müssen, wenn du mit Kormoranfeinden diskutierst 

Belegbare Argumente waren noch selten deren Stärke. 

LG
David


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

da du dich ja ausgibig für zahlen zu interessieren scheinst,kann ich dir hierzu eine kleine lektüre empfehlen.
http://www.ruhrfischereigenossenschaft.de/images/pdf/facharbeit.pdf
leider geht die arbeit nur bis zum jahr 2007,aber das ergebnis ist auch von den vogelliebhabern in diesem verein hier nicht zu verleugnen.
wer selber aus der region hier kommt und den gewässerabschnitt kennt,wird dir dies liebend gern bestätigen.wenn nötig auch für dich mit zahlen.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Danke für diese hochwissenschaftlichen Ernntnisse einer Schülerin des Bio Leistungskurses. 
Willst Du damit allen ernstes belegen, das der Kormoran die erste Tierart ist, die sich immer weiter vermehrt, auch wenn er all seine Nahrung vernichtet hat ? 
Die Arbeit belegt in aller erster Linie mal folgendes:  Die Populationen gab es hier schon vor hunderten von Jahren und der Mensch hat diese Populationen irgendwann bejagt, weil er zu starke Einbussen bei seinen Fängen befürchtete.
Die Arbeit dieser Schülerin macht überdies deutlich, das ca. 2000 Fischvertilgende Kormorane in ganz NRW einem Fangergebnis von immer noch 40 tsd Tonnen Fisch allein der Ruhrfischeri gegenüber stehen. Da frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wer hier mehr Fisch entnimmt, und die Populationen stärker gefährdet. Fisch oder Tier ? 

Wenn Du aus dieser Arbeit tatsächlich etwas anderes herausliest, dann versuch es doch zu erklären. 
Auf jeden Fall sollten wir sammeln, damit sich diese Herren wisschenschaftlich fundiertere Arbeiten leisten können als die einer Schülerin. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: Nur der lieben Ordnung halber, ich habe ja nie Zahlen verlangt, aber ich habe verlangt, das wenn Du welche für Deine Argumentation verwendest, diese der Fairness halber auch echt und nachvollziebar sein sollen. Ansonsten kann man sich ja jedes Argument mit frei erfundenen Zahlen so hinbiegen, das es passt. 

edit2: Im Einzelfall mag eine lokal begrenzte Vergrämung durchaus Sinn machen, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es darf meiner Meinung nach in keinem Fall dazu führen den Kormoran komplett zu bejagen. 

edit3 Hast Du Dir das selber mal durchgelesen ? Putzig ist ja, das der Kormoran auch zum Schutz vor Graureihern dezimiert werden sollen. Ob die Fischer da nicht den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben


----------



## Stoer (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Hallo,

möchte mich in diese Diskussion nicht einmischen, aber das Thema war "Graureiher im Winter füttern?"

Jetzt diskutiert Ihr schon über den Kormoran bis hin zu  wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen   "Bestie Mensch oder Tier"? 

Verzeiht mir meinen leichten  Sarkasmus !:beten

Gruss
Stoer


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



buddler schrieb:


> http://www.ruhrfischereigenossenschaft.de/images/pdf/facharbeit.pdf


Schon das Wort "Schädling" im Titel zeigt, dass diese Arbeit keine Wissenschaft im eigentliche Sinne ist. Die Unterscheidung zwischen Schädlingen und Nützlingen ist seit langem überholt und wird in den Naturwissenschaften auch nicht gelehrt. 

LG
David


P.S.: Mich stört eine Bejagung des Kormorans eigentlich genau so wenig wie eine Bejagung des Rehs oder des Hirsches. Wildtierpopulationen, die gross genug sind, vertragen auch eine Bejagung - dazu gehört auch der Kormoran. Solange die Tiere nicht für die Kadaversammelstelle erlegt werden, sondern verwertet werden (der Kormoran ist essbar und richtig zubereitet wirklich nicht schlecht), sehe ich darin keine Probleme. Was mich stört, ist die Bekämpfung unliebsamer Tierarten aus Gründen der Nahrungskonkurrenz, die es heute so gar nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## buddler (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

als nahrungskonkurenz darfst du das auch in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr betrachten.
wo kein fisch mehr drin ist,kann auch keiner mehr gefangen werden.der einzige nutznießer in diesem fall war der kormoran.das belegen die jährlichen fangstatistiken der einzelnen angelvereine im bereich der ruhr in den letzten 10 jahren ganz deutlich.
ich weiß ja nicht in welchem gewässer du angelst,denn ansonsten würdest du den schaden anders bewerten.


> Da frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wer hier mehr Fisch entnimmt, und die Populationen stärker gefährdet. Fisch oder Tier ?


?is klar
regenbogenforellen,bachforellen und äschen sind vom aussterben in den betroffenen gebieten bedroht und können lediglich durch vertrieb von angellizenzen künstlich erhalten werden.
mit anderen worten--------wäre der angler nicht-----------gäbs den fisch nicht.
aufgeführt in keiner statistik sind die fische,die durch schnabelattacken der kormorane umkommen.leider ist es so,dass die viecher auch größere fische angreifen,obwohl diese niemals in den schnabel passen würden.
dies ist alljährlich an gefangenen satzkarpfen zu beobachten.die entsstanden verletzungen an diesen tieren sind enorm.
hier noch mal ein kleiner einblick der possierlchen tiere im osten
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/wkpweg10.pdf
wer es wirklich für nötig hält diese tiere im winter zu füttern,dem kann ich noch eine lkw spedition empfehlen,um die notwendige menge fisch ans wasser zu bekommen.


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



buddler schrieb:


> wer es wirklich für nötig hält diese tiere im winter zu füttern,dem kann ich noch eine lkw spedition empfehlen,um die notwendige menge fisch ans wasser zu bekommen.


Ich glaube, niemand hier will ernsthaft Kormorane füttern. Ich habe das am Anfang des Threads doch nur so gesagt, um zu Begründen, weshalb die Fütterung von Graureihern unnötig sei. 

LG
David


----------



## Hexe_Mol (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*





canis schrieb:


> Ich glaube, niemand hier will ernsthaft Kormorane füttern.




ich wüsste zumindest niemanden... 



canis schrieb:


> Ich habe das am Anfang des Threads doch nur so gesagt, um zu Begründen, weshalb die Fütterung von Graureihern unnötig sei.




so habe ich deinen ursprünglichen beitrag auch verstanden. 

ansonsten wird mir hoffentlich niemand übel nehmen, dass ich mich aus dem - ja ursprünglich von mir eröffneten - thema zurück gezogen habe, das ganze ist mir dann doch zu off-off-off-topic.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Buddler, Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf meinen lapsus linguae, richtig hätte es natürlcih heissen sollen:

Da frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wer hier mehr Fisch entnimmt, und die Populationen stärker gefährdet. *Mensch* oder Tier ? 
Sorry für den Vertipper, aber ich denke im Kontext war auch so jedem klar was ich meinte ? 

Wenn man Wikipedia glaubt, ist 


> Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei ist in Deutschland etwa ebenso groß wie die des gewerblichen Fischfangs



Das hiesse das in dem Bereich also die Sportfischer nochmal ca. 40 Tonnen rausziehen. Dafür brauch man wirklich LKWs ... für die Mengen der Kormorane reichen Fahrzeuge, die ich noch mit Führerschein Klasse 3 fahren darf  
Ich weiß ja nicht was Du mit den Bildern der Thüringer Angelfreunde erreichen willst, aber für mich sind das ganz normale Aufnahmen von Tieren bei der Nahrungsaufnahme. Ein poussierliches Kätzchen sieht auch nicht vil netter aus , wenn es gerade eine Maus zerlegt. 

Ich wüsste allerdings auch nicht , wer in diesem Thread dazu animiert haben soll Kormorane zu füttern. Ich halte jegliches Eingreifen des Menschen in natuerliche Vorgänge eher schädlich. 

Und natürlich sind wir teils off topic, teils aber auch nicht, denn für mich ist klar, das der mensch sich beim Füttern und beim vernichten besser raushalten sollte, weil er das sowieso nicht objektiv entscheiden kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## archie01 (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



			
				Wuzzel;315679
Wenn man Wikipedia glaubt :

[I schrieb:
			
		

> _Die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei ist in Deutschland etwa ebenso groß wie die des gewerblichen Fischfangs. Der ökonomische Gesamtnutzen des Angelns für die Gesellschaft konnte mit rund 6,4 Milliarden € jährlich beziffert werden. Sie beschäftigen dabei 52.000 Arbeitnehmer._[/I]
> 
> Das hiesse das in dem Bereich also die Sportfischer nochmal ca. 40 Tonnen rausziehen. Dafür brauch man wirklich LKWs ... für die Mengen der Kormorane reichen Fahrzeuge, die ich noch mit Führerschein Klasse 3 fahren darf
> 
> ...




Hallo
Den Hinweis in der Wikipedia hast du aber falsch ausgelegt , die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung bezieht sich keineswegs auf die Fangmengen , sonder auf die Umsätze , die mit Angelgeräten, Fischereierlaubnisscheinen  etc gemacht werden - ander Quellen sprechen vom dreifachen Umsatz der Sportfischerei gegenüber der Binnenfischerei....
Die Fangmengen der schwarzrn Vögel dürften aber erheblich höher liegen als die der Angler und passen sicher nicht in irgendein Fahrzeug.
Es dürfte auch jedem klar sein , nach den Bildern aus Ostdeutschland , das Kormorane keinesfalls nur kleine Weissfische verzehren , wie es uns von Vogelschützern immer wieder gepredigt wird , sondern das die größeren Fische , die Kontakt mit dem Vogel hatten und nicht gefressen werden durch die Schäden verenden.
Da ist es nun wirklich kein Wunder , wenn die Mehrheit der Angler diese Vögel lieber heute als morgen von der Bildfläche weg hätten.

Gruß
Archie

PS  Canis - brauchst nicht auf meinen Beitrag zu antworten - stehst eh auf " Ignore"


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*

Das Hauptproblem scheint mir zu sein, das es überall da, wo er eine überdurchschnittliche Fischdichte gibt (z.B. Fischzuchtbetriebe, künstlich besetzte Angelteiche etc.) , sich der Kormoran vielleicht überproportional verbreitet. Hier scheinen ggf. nach eingehender Prüfung lokale Vergrämungsmaßnahmen angebracht. Der Vogel ist es jedenfalls allemal nicht Wert, das deswegen hier im Forum User beleidigt, diffamiert oder öffentlich ignoriert = gemobbt werden.  Kommt mal nen bisschen runter und kühlt ab Leute, alles andere ist einer sachlichen Diskussion nicht förderlich. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



Um was geht es hier eigentlich noch?
Um die anfängliche Frage wohl weniger...

Warum kann man nicht einfach mal die Meinung des anderen stehen lassen? Is das soo schwer?
Der *erwachsene und mündige User* wird sich schon seine eigene Meinung bilden. Und für etwas anderes ist dieses Forum auch nicht gedacht!
Meinungsaustausch: Ja. Bekehren: Nein!

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass es mal wieder an der Jahreszeit liegt, dass hier langsam aber sicher der eine oder andere in Wallungen kommt. :?


----------



## canis (15. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



archie01 schrieb:


> PS  Canis - brauchst nicht auf meinen Beitrag zu antworten - stehst eh auf " Ignore"


Tja, das tut mir echt leid für dich, wenn du nicht mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen umgehen kannst und selbst auch keine solchen für deine Behauptungen vorlegen kannst. Wenn du irgendwelche belegbaren Fakten in der Hand hättest, würdest du dich der Diskussion stellen, anstatt mich zu ignorieren. 

Aber da kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild von machen, wer die besseren Argumente hat... 

LG
David


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW:  Graureiher im Winter - füttern ?*



buddler schrieb:


> regenbogenforellen,bachforellen und äschen sind vom aussterben in den betroffenen gebieten bedroht und können lediglich durch vertrieb von angellizenzen künstlich erhalten werden.



Den Satz hab ich mir jetzt ein paarmal durchgelesen - ich muss sagen: toll  

Zur "bedrohten" Regenbogenforelle:


> Die Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss, früher: Salmo gairdneri und S. irideus) ist ein ursprünglich aus Nordamerika stammender Salmonide, der in der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts in England als Speisefisch für den Königshof gezüchtet und ab 1882 durch Hofer auch in Württemberg teichwirtschaftlich erzeugt wurde. Mangels naturschutzrechtlicher Einschränkungen wurde sie auch als Angelfisch in den freien Gewässern Europas eingebürgert und gehört heute zum ‚normalen‘ Fischbestand in vielen Bächen und Flüssen sowie in vielen Baggerseen.


(Quelle)

Zur Bachforelle:


> Bachforellen besiedeln schnell fließende, sauerstoffreiche,kühle und klare Gewässer mit Kies- oder Sandgrund...
> ...In den europäischen Gewässern kam es in der Vergangenheit zu einem starken künstlichen Besatz mit der aus Amerika stammenden Regenbogenforelle, die weniger Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität stellt und schnellwüchsiger ist. Es ist umstritten, ob die Bachforelle dadurch verdrängt werden kann...


(Quelle)

und zur __ Äsche:


> Durch Gewässerverschmutzung und -verbauten ist die Äsche immer mehr im Rückgang begriffen. Sie benötigt klares, kühles Wasser und wächst eher langsam. Kontrovers wird diskutiert, ob durch den so genannten Fraßdruck des Kormorans die Äschenbestände in Europa zurückgegangen sind. Bislang fehlen für diese These eindeutige Beweise. Vielmehr scheinen andere Faktoren dafür verantwortlich zu sein: Während der Kormoran erst Anfang der 1990er-Jahre verstärkt in Deutschland auftrat, gingen beispielsweise die Äschenbestände an der Donau bei Riedlingen bereits zehn Jahre früher deutlich zurück.


(Quelle)

Zusammenfassung: Die Regenbogenforelle hat hier bei uns in der freien Natur überhaupt nichts zu suchen - eher im Gegenteil, die anderen beiden Fische benötigen Gewässer, die heutzutage bei uns Mangelware sein dürften. Und daran kann der Kormoran wohl kaum schuld sein oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Hi,

warum gerade die __ Äsche so von Kormoranen betroffen ist liegt an ihrem Verhalten (und ihrer Vermehrungsrate). 

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fischen sucht sie bei Gefahr keine Unterstände auf (eventuell mal die Bänder vom flutenden __ Hahnenfuß), und sie hat keine große Fluchtdistanz, sie läßt sich auf den Grund absinken und etwas von der Strömung abtreiben. Das bietet ihr vor jagenden Kormoranen natürlich keinen Schutz und ein Kormoran ist ja auch nicht so doof sich mit schnell flüchtenden Fischen rumzuquälen wenn da welche nach Art eines Drive-In zu bekommen sind. Dazu kommt das Äschen durch ihre nur geringe Vermehrung größere Verluste nicht gut ausgleichen können - daher gibt es auch heute trotz wieder sauberer Gewässer kaum mehr als vor 20 Jahren. Ein Äschenrogner legt nur 1500-2000 Eier pro Kilogramm Gewicht - von denen ja auch nur ein Bruchteil bis zur Geschlechtsreife kommt - und sie werden erst mit 4 Jahren geschlechtsreif. 
Die Äschenbestände durch Besatzmaßnahmen zu stützen klappt auch nicht. Die meißten Satzäschen stammen aus Naturgewässern, da sie in Gefangenschaft (Teichen) nicht gut zu halten ist

MfG Frank


----------



## buddler (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

mein gott elschen!
auch als mod parteiergreifend?tzzzaua
was denkst du denn,warum es in einigen regionen überhaupt noch fische gibt?werden die durch biologische vermehrung den gewässern zugeführt???
oder hat da doch eventuell der verein mit der jeweiligen gewässerpacht die hände mit im spiel?
wer setzt denn tausende tausende tonnen fisch in jedem jahr ein???
wer kümmert sich denn um die gewässer?????????????
wenn es die angelvereine nicht geben würde,wäre so manche pfütze leer.
mann,mann,mann


----------



## stu_fishing (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

hmm..ich gleub wenn ich hier zu schreiben anfange sitzt ich noch in 3 Tagen dran..aber nur so als kleiner Hinweis:
auch das kann fischen /angeln sein ->
http://www.diebewirtschafter.at/

und zum Kormoran....
letztendlich macht die Summe der negativen Einflüsse (menschgemacht und natürlich) den Fischbestand aus. Unsere Gewässerökosysteme vor allem der Äschenregion sind in einem Zustand der hohe Kormoranpopulationen nicht mehr so ohne weiteres verkraften kann. Und so stelt ich wieder die Frage wo ich mit dem Management ansetze...sind mir die Vögel in hoher Zahl wichtiger oder z.B. die Erhaltung der __ Äsche? Inwiefern kann ich regelnd in dem jeweiligen Gebeit eingreifen sodass sich ein ausgewogenes Räuber Beute Verhältniss einstellt?


----------



## Eugen (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

mein gott walter bzw. buddler

Ich denke mal, daß hier Elschen nicht als Mod partei ergreift.
Auch ein Mod darf/sollte auch eine eigene Meinung haben.
(übrigens einer der Gründe,warum ich diesen Job nicht mehr gemacht habe  )

Tja und zu deiner "leeren Pfütze" :
Da die wenigsten Fische __ fliegen können,muß die ja jemand reingetan haben.
Und warum 
Fürs biologische Gleichgewicht sicher nicht.
Und auch nicht zur Arterhaltung. (Forellen leben lieber in Fließgewässern)
Das war doch sicher jemand,der die Fische da rein hat,um diese zu "mästen" und sie dann wieder rausfischen will.
Plöd nur,daß ihm da manchmal ein Vogel zuvor kommt.

Edit sagt noch dazu


----------



## buddler (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

ich red hier nicht forellenpuffs,sondern von gewässern.
jetzt mal ganz ehrlich........
wenn es die angler mit ihren jahresbeiträgen oder tagesscheinen nicht geben würde,wäre so manches gewässer trostlos.
aber wer nicht angelt,wird das eh nie verstehn.


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*



buddler schrieb:


> mein gott elschen!
> auch als mod parteiergreifend?tzzzaua



Warum nicht? Darf ich keine eigene Meinung haben? Der Vogel kann sich hier nicht äussern. Im übrigen ging es mir in erster Linie darum, mal zu zeigen, dass Deine Behauptungen und die einiger Deiner Anglerkollegen durchaus kritisch zu sehen sind.

Z.B. das Aussterben eines Fisches zu bejammern, der erst Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts in unser Land eingeschleppt wurde und sein "natürliches" Vorkommen lediglich der Spezies "Angler" zu verdanken hat, hat in meinen Augen wenig mit Naturschutz zu tun - es ist schlicht überflüssig.

Ich will die Arbeit einiger weniger Angler bzw. Vereine, die sich wirklich um die Fische in ihrer Region verdient machen, nicht schmälern. Aber wenn ich Berichte sehe, wo Leute Tonnen von Jungfischen in Gewässern aussetzen, von denen sie genau wissen, dass sie durch die baulichen Veränderungen als Laichgewässer nicht tauglich sind - die Fische also definitiv keine Chance haben, sich zu vermehren und die Population so auf natürlichem Wege zu stabilisieren, dann fasse ich mich an den Kopf. Dann kann der einzige Zweck doch nur sein, diese Fische wieder raus zu angeln. Also wo ist der Unterschied zum Forellenp..f? Und was hat das mit Naturschutz zu tun?

Ach ja - und dann war ja noch das hier 

Trotzdem liebe Grüße
Christine


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Vielleicht kommt es zu dem Kormoranproblem tatsächlich erst weil einzelne Bereich intensivst besetzt worden sind. Buddler sprach ja von tausenden Tonnen Fischen ich frag mal besser nicht nach aus welcher Quelle diese Daten kommen) . Das in Zusammenhang mit der Faulheit des Kormorans, der da jagt wo es am einfachsten ist, mag zu einigen Standorten führen, wo der Kormoran sich über die Grenzen gut vermehren kann, weil er reich gedeckte Tische findet. Hier könnten Angler und Vogelzüchter gemeinsam zu ner Lösung finden , wenn man an diesen übberreich gedeckten Tischen lokal vergrämt. 

Noch ganz kurz dazu, das Mods wohl nach Ansicht einiger weniger die Meinung an der Garderobe ablegen sollen. Warum sollen Sie das ? Die machen einen anstrengenden Job, und kriegen dafür von den Usern nur Schelte und nicht mal Kohle dafür. Die Angler die sich liebevoll um ein Gewässer kümmern dürfen als Dank dann wenigstens ein paar Fische rausziehen. Also lasst den Mods Ihre freie Meinungsäusserung, ohne die wäre das Forum undenkbar. Vielleicht einfach mal vom Aggressionspotential ein bisschen runterfahren, dann diskutiert es sich viel sachlicher. 

Danke 
Wuzzel


----------



## canis (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Guten Abend allseits

Auch als ausgesprochener Kormoranfreund streite ich sicher nicht grundsätzlich ab, dass der Kormoran lokal einen Einfluss auf Fischbestände haben kann und dass einzelne Arten schwerer betroffen sein können. Frank hat dies etwa am Beispiel der __ Äsche sehr schön begründet. Es gibt verschiedene Untersuchungen an mitteleuropäischen Gewässern, die einen signifikanten Einfluss des Kormorans auf einzelne Fischbestände belegen (siehe als Beispiel z.B. das hier). 

Dennoch sollte man deshalb nicht in Lügengeschichten gegen den Kormoran argumentieren, so wie dies zuvor bezüglich der angeblich invasiven und neu eindringenden Art gemacht wurde. Fakt ist, der Kormoran gehört zum Ökosystem Mitteleuropas und hat dort natürlich auch seinen Einfluss - im Negativen wie im Positiven. Eine Diskussion über den positiven Einfluss der Kormorans auf Fischbestände übrigens auch sehr interessant, etwa im Hinblick auf die durch ihn verstärkte nötige natürliche Selektion zu Gunsten der gesunden, vitalen Fische...

Man muss es doch einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen: 

Wer hat Fischarten wie Lachs, Meerforelle und Maifische in unseren Flüssen zeitweise fast völlig ausgerottet? Es war der Mensch. Hat der Kormoran jemals flächendeckend ganze Arten an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht? Nein, hat er nicht! 

Die Zerstörung, die der Mensch an unseren Gewässern hinterlassen hat, wird der Kormoran niemals verursachen können. Deshalb sollten wir alle sehr vorsichtig sein, bevor wir mit dem Finger auf gewisse "Schädlinge" zeigen. 

Mit den ständigen Hinweisen auf den Besatz, den die Angelvereine vornehmen, sollte man übrigens auch vorsichtig sein. Der Fischbesatz beschränkt sich erstens in den meisten Fällen auf die fischereilich interessanten Arten und orientiert sich oft zu wenig an den Lebensraumansprüchen der jeweiligen Art. Forellen werden in Gewässern ausgesetzt, die sich für sie nicht mehr eignen und Arten, die den Besatz viel nötiger hätten, werden schlicht vergessen, weil sie ja ohnehin keiner Fangen will (Beispiel der __ Nase, aber auch diverse Kleinfischarten). Durch Angelvereine getätigter Fischbesatz ist also nur in einem Teil der Fälle wirklich als ökologisch sinnvoll zu betrachten. Fischbesatz ist nicht per se eine Naturschutzmassnahme. 

Fast das wichtigste im ganzen Thread gesagt hat User stu_fishing: Die Summe aller Einflüsse macht den Fischbestand aus! 
Der Kormoran ist ein Teil davon, es gibt aber auch diverse andere Einflüsse. Belegt ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch der Fakt, dass der negative Einfluss der Kormorans auf Fischbestände umso höher ist, je naturfremder das Gewässer ist. Die Frage ist nun, wie man damit umgeht...:

Leider sagen nicht wenige Angler in etwa "Kormorane wegschiessen, neue Fische reinschütten und gut ists". Mit einer nachhaltigen Lösung hat dies rein gar nichts zu tun, da dem Fischbestand damit kein Bisschen geholfen ist. Meine Haltung ist dort eine andere: der Eingriff in die Vogelpopulationen darf nicht die erste Massnahme, sondern die letzte. Wenn die Gewässer renaturiert sind, die Wasserqualität stimmt, die Entnahme durch die Angler nicht zu hoch ist und sonst die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen, der Kormoran aber erwiesenermassen immer noch Fischbestände gefährdet, dann soll ein Eingriff möglich sein. Aber an völlig naturfremden, kanalisierten Gewässern Kormorane zu knallen, weil sie angeblich alles kaputt machen, ist absolut jenseits...

LG
David


----------



## Mondlicht (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang einmal interessieren,
wie sich die Kormorane verhalten, wenn der Mensch keinen Neu- bzw. Ausgleichbesatz
in die jeweiligen Gewässer nachfüllt, also ob sich die Vögel quasi selbst die Nahrungs-
grundlage entziehen.


----------



## archie01 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*



Mondlicht schrieb:


> Mich würde in diesem Zusammenhang einmal interessieren,
> wie sich die Kormorane verhalten, wenn der Mensch keinen Neu- bzw. Ausgleichbesatz
> in die jeweiligen Gewässer nachfüllt, also ob sich die Vögel quasi selbst die Nahrungs-
> grundlage entziehen.




Hallo
Ganz einfach, er wandert zum nächsten Gewässer , bis er auch das leer gefressen hat...
Dabei spielen hunderte Kilometer keine Rolle..

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Archie, wo gibt es denn Belege dafür, das der Kormoran die Gewässer einer Region komplett leer gefuttert hat und hunderte Kilometer weiter wandern musste ? Wandern tut er doch eher, wenn in starken WInter seine Stammgewässer zugefroren sind. Der Begriff Überfischung kommt doch eher aus der Berufsfischerei. 
Der Kormoran wird sich nicht die Mühe geben, den allerletzten Fisch zu jagen sondern vorher nach neuen Jagdgebieten schauen. Die __ Äsche, mag (wenn Sie sich den wirklich nicht versteckt) dem Fraßdruck nicht stand halten, Fische die sich besser verstecken aber schon. Warum sollten ausgerechnet bei der  Kormoran/Fisch Beziehung die Volterra Regeln nicht zutreffen ? Der Mensch jedenfalls rottet weit mehr Tierarten aus als der Kormoran das vermag zu tun. 
Und wenn wir heute anfangen den Kormoran zu verjagen um die Fische zu retten vertreiben wir morgen die Biber um die Wälder zu retten und übermorgen die Schafe um die Wiesen zu retten ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## canis (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Hallo

Räuber-Beute-Systeme in der Natur sehen sehr unterschiedlich aus. Es gibt durchaus solche Systeme, die so funktionieren, dass der Prädator die Bestände seiner Beute stark nutzt und dezimiert und dann weiterzieht, womit sich die Beutebestände wieder regenerieren können. Das ist durchaus auch natürlich und kommt etwa beim Luchs vor oder auch - um beim Beispel von Wuzzel zu bleiben - auch beim Biber vor. Der Biber nutzt sein Revier sehr selektiv. Die Baumfällaktivitäten im Winter konzentrieren sich jeweils auf ein kleines Gebiet, dass damit stark genutzt wird. Dafür werden in den folgenden Wintern andere Gebiete genutzt, womit sich das erste wieder regenerieren kann. 

Dass es diese Systeme in der Natur gibt und die Natur als solches nicht darunter leidet, sondern sogar darauf eingestellt ist, ist zig-fach untersucht und belegt worden. Aber dennoch kommen immer wieder irgendwelche Waldbesitzer und klagen, dass der Biber die ganze Vegetation zerstöre oder eben Angler, die meinen, der Kormoran zerstöre den ganzen Fischbestand...

Zu einer vollständigen Ausrottung einer Spezies wird es durch die direkte Prädation wird es nie kommen. Die Begründung dazu wurde auch schon oft untersucht. Ob sich die Jagd für einen Prädator lohnt, ist immer eine Frage des Verhältnisses zwischen Aufwand und Ertrag. Bei zahlreicher Beute ist dieses Verhältnis sehr günstig, bei abnehmender Beute wird es ungünstiger. Wenn die Beutezahl einen gewissen Wert unterschritten hat, lohnt sich die Jagd darauf für den Prädator nicht mehr, da der Aufwand deutlich höher ist als der Ertrag. Deshalb wird eine Beute nie ganz ausgerottet, sondern höchstens dezimiert. 

Der Kormoran könnte es sich gar nicht leisten, noch die letzte __ Äsche zu jagen, weil der Aufwand dafür schlicht in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag steht. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es keinen einzigen dokumentierten Fall gibt, in dem der Kormoran eine Fischart ganz ausgerottet hat. Das einzige, was teilweise belegt ist, ist eben die Dezimierung gewisser Arten. 

Bitte, Archie, lege für deine Behauptungen irgendwelche Belege vor. Alles andere ist einfach nur peinlich. Und wenn du meine Beiträge weiterhin ignorierst, dann sollen doch bitte immerhin die anderen User wirkliche Belege von Archie einfordern, so wie dies Wuzzel getan hat. 

LG
David


----------



## archie01 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Hallo Wuzzel
Vollständig ausrotten wird er die Bestände wohl seltener , zumindest bei uns im Tiefland . In der Äschenregion sieht das wohl anders aus . Da bewahrt er sich  "die letzte __ Äsche" für die kalten Tage , wo er keine Chance hat an den zugefrorenen Seen etwas zu erwischen.

Aber hier ein  Beispiel  : Unser Dorfweiher wurde vom schwarzen Tod so lange heimgesucht , bis alle Fischarten auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert wurden , die einzigen " Profiteure" davon sind die großen, unangreifbaren Karpfen , die der Vogel wohl tatsächlich nicht angreift. Vor einem 70er __ Hecht macht er jedenfalls keinen Halt.....
Wundersamerweise sind auch die Bestände der __ Schleie noch ansehnlich, diese scheinen sich recht gut zu verstecken , Weißfisch . __ Aal und Hecht tendieren jedoch gegen Null. Ich habe dieses Beispiel hier in 200Meter Entfernung vor mir und lasse mich schon deshalb nicht von Theoretikern überzeugen. Dorthin kommt der Vogel mittlerweile nur noch selten , das stimmt wohl.

An unserem zweiten Vereinsgewässer ( ca 3 Ha) haben befreundete Jäger innerhalb 3 Wochen 40 ! Kormorane geschossen , man rechne mal nach , wie lange der Fischbestand denen getrotzt hätte....

Gruß
Archie


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*



archie01 schrieb:


> Vollständig ausrotten wird er die Bestände wohl seltener



Damit wäre das Märchen vom komplett leer futtern eines Gewässers ja endlich vom Tisch !? 
Ich kann verstehen, das Angler, die ein Gewässer hegen und pflegen um daraus nutzen zu ziehen (angeln) sauer sind, wenn Ihnen jemand anderes zuvor kommt. Daraus aber so eine Hetzjagd auf ein Wildtier zu machen und es mit Begriffen, wie: der schwarze Tod usw. zu benennen halte ich absolut für übertrieben. Die Population des Kormorans fühlt sich doch bei euch nur so wohl und hat sich so vermehrt weil ihm reichlich Speisen vorgesetzt werden. 
Würden Gewässer nicht so intensiv mit Fisch besetzt würden sich so große Populationen doch gar nicht entwickeln. Der Mensch hat weit mehr Fische auf dem Gewissen, die durch Verschmutzung, Turbinen von Wasserkraftwerken etc. drauf gehen, als es der Kormoran je schaffen wird. Bezeichnen wir uns daher jetzt als der weisse Tod oder der Tod auf zwei Beinen ? 
Ich denke eher nein. Leben und Leben lassen. Beim Kormoran ist man ja gerade dabei ein Europaweites Bestandsmenagement zu etablieren. So etwas, verbunden mit fundierten Daten und Untersuchungen macht vielleicht weit mehr Sinn, als eine Tierart komplett ausrotten zu wollen und zu verdammen.

Gruß Wuzzel

Den Bestand eines Gewässers mal auf ein Minimum runterzufahren ist im Sinne der Natur nichts schlimmes und gar nicht so verkehrt


----------



## archie01 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Den Bestand eines Gewässers mal auf ein Minimum runterzufahren ist im Sinne der Natur nichts schlimmes und gar nicht so verkehrt



Hallo
Dieser Spruch  erspart mir jedenfalls jegliche weitere Diskussion, denn er erklärt deine Denkweise.Bin hier nun raus.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

  ... ich frag mich was an der Denkweise so falsch oder schlimm ist. Dient einzig und allein der Selektion, und das nur die Erbanlagen der überlebensfähigsten weitergegeben werden. Das ist keine Denkweise sondern ist die heutige gängige Lehrmeinung der Biologen über die Evolutionstheorie. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## goldfisch (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Hallo,
wer Lust hat kann hier mit der Jäger Beute Simulation experimentieren:
http://www.vr-fabrik.com/preview/mosico/
mosico--->Wachstumsprozesse--->interagierende Population--->Experimentierumgebung
mfg Jürgen

in einem ungestörten System stellt sich ein stabiler Zustand ein.


----------



## Christine (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Nachtrag:

Der NABU zieht eine gemischte Bilanz zum „Vogel des Jahres 2010“


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Angler vs. Kormoran 


... *hier* wird von einem Kompromiss berichtet, der in China praktiziert wird


----------



## Limnos (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Komoran vs. Angler - eine unendliche Geschichte*

Hi

Angler werden nie akzeptieren, dass die Lebensgrundlage eines Tieres wichtiger ist als ein Hobby. Im Gegensatz zum Jäger hat der Angler wenig Einfluss darauf, was er fängt. Einen großen Teil muss er wieder ins Wasser werfen, weil es untermaßige Fische sind. Viele dieser Fische - das habe ich als Schnorchler nur  zu oft gesehen - haben dann ausgerenkte oder verpilzte Mäuler, oder zu tief geschluckte Haken wurden nicht entfernt, sondern abgeschnitten. Im Gegensatz zum Jäger kann er auch nicht bestimmen, was fangwürdig ist. Kormorane erwischen i.A. kleine und kranke Fische bis zu einer gewissen Größe als erste, was im Sinne der Arterhaltung ist. Große __ Barsche z.B. fängt man nur da, wo der Nachwuchs zugunsten der Überlebenden kräftig dezimiert wird. Wenn ich auch zugeben muss, dass auch Angler inzwischen ökologischer besetzen und im Gewässer auch Zonen für die Fischbrut schaffen, also im guten Siner naturschützerisch tätig werden, so kenne ich auch Fälle wo jede Menge Teichmummeln oder Seerosen(Nuphar lutea, Nymphaea alba = deutschlandweit geschützt) herausgerissen wurden, damit sich Angelschnüre nicht verhedderten. Pervers sind auch die Preisangelveranstaltungen, bei denen am Vortag jede Menge Forellen eingesetzt werden. Um zum Kormoran zurück zu kommen. Ich habe Verständnis für die Nöte von Teichwirten, die von dem Ertrag leben müssen. Warum Netze über den Teichen nicht helfen, verstehe ich aber nicht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

